# Achtung! Jo jetzt mitGlied !!



## Jo-Hamburg (8. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen... !

Einige die mich schon länger kennen haben es befürchtet, nun ist es wahr geworden ich bin auch dabei. Für die, die mich noch nicht kennen, hier meine Beschreibung (= Leidensweg). 
…ich hatte auch mal einen größeren Teich, aber den hat jetzt meine mir Zugemutete. 
Ich bin nur noch für  Arbeit, Ärger und Kosten zuständig. Seit ein paar Tagen hat Dodi Verstopfung; da bin ich natürlich wieder gefragt. Da kann ich wieder buddeln, mit Spirale rein etc. und das bei dem Wetter, ich fühle mich nur noch als so eine Art  Teich-Hausmeister.  Aber der Teich, die Fische … nee ihr Revier.. nagut gucken darf ich dann auch mal. 
Ich hab mir dann von meinem Kumpel Martin vom Schlachthof einen 250 Liter Bottich besorgen lassen, den ich eigentlich als Gärbottich für meine Brauerei brauchte. Naja jetzt steht der im Freudenhaus und gelegentlich kommen da Fische rein (Quarantäne und so), um die ich mich dann kümmern darf. 
Aber der Bottich hat immerhin 3 Räder. Habe  mir schon überlegt dass ich ja damit dann in Urlaub fahren kann; ans Auto anhängen und los, natürlich mit Zenzi meinem Lieblingskoi. Wäre doch schön so mit Zenzi an die Nordsee (Salzbad soll ja gut sein) oder vielleicht in die Alpen ?? Habe mal bei Daimler nachgefragt; fanden es aber etwas unüblich, Anhängerkupplung an einem SL und dann noch der Bottich, Sonnenschirm etc.… 
Weiterhin habe ich überlegt, dass so ein mobiler Teich ja auch ganz praktisch ist, wenn Zenzi mal rollig wird (oder wie heißt dies menschlich/natürliche Bedürfnis bei Fischen ??). Kann dann mit Zenzi zum decken  (??) zum Teichspezie fahren und sie vielleicht (nur so ne Idee) von einem schönem Asagi bespringen lassen. Bekäme dann bestimmt ein paar schöne kleine Asagis oder so. Würde damit ja auch der normalen Teich-Inzucht vorbeugen….
Dodi hat gesagt ich muss mir auch so einen Avatar zulegen. Da sie mit dem Forum so sehr beschäftigt ist und nur noch an Fische denkt, hab ich mir den König der Meere genommen, einen Walfisch. Ich dachte, ich mache ihr eine Freude damit; jedoch anzüglicher Kommentar von ihr:
Walfisch hat großes Maul, kleines Hirn, ist immer im Tran und hat die meiste Kraft im Schwanz. Sie hat mich nicht direkt damit verglichen aber etwas von Eigentor gemurmelt, wie das auch immer zu verstehen ist.
Gut dann werde ich wohl eine andere arme gequälte Kreatur nehmen, vielleicht einen Regenwurm (passt ja auch zum Teich und den Fischen und vielleicht auch besser zu mir). 
Nu bin ich also auch im Forum, werde mich erstmal mit „geistreichen“ Kommentaren zurückhalten aber irgendwie juckt es einen dann doch. Geistig oder als unmittelbar von Dodis Aktivitäten Geschädigter bin ich ja sowieso schon seit Jahren dabei.
Ich stelle mal noch 2 Bildchen ein, eins von meinem „Teich“ und eins von Dodis Teich. Vielleicht kommt ja irgendwie ein bisschen Mitleid auf… Fotos von meinem ersten Ausflug mit Zenzi auf der Autobahn folgen natürlich noch. 
Achso, einen drunter-Spruch soll ich mir auch einfallen lassen, würden ja alle machen, siehe dort.
Ich wünsch Euch allen viel Freude mit mir, wird schon nicht so schlimm

Beste Grüße

Jo


2 Kisten Bier sind ausreichend für zwei Männer
…sofern einer von beiden nichts trinkt !!


----------



## kwoddel (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! Jo jetzt mitGlied !!*

Hallo JO

Klasse Vorstellung!!!!


----------



## Digicat (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! Jo jetzt mitGlied !!*

Servus Jo

Du braust Bier, na dann Prost : 
Hab mir gerade eins aufgemacht, zum Grillen, weißt eh  , werden heute bestimmt noch mehr. 

Dein Teich gefällt mir sehr  , wenn der jetzt noch mit Hopfensaft gefüllt wird, komm ich glatt die 1200km zu Euch  

Liebe Grüsse aus dem österreichischen Grünbach am Schneeberg
Helmut

Ps.: ach ja, Herzlich willkommen


----------



## Thorsten (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! Jo jetzt mitGlied !!*

Hi Jo,

nicht schlecht 

Aber sag mal, wie redest Du von unserer Moderatorin??? :





 Frauen sind doch alle gleich.... 





Willkommen im Club!


----------



## rainthanner (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! Jo jetzt mitGlied !!*

Hallo Jo, 


prima Vorstellung.  


Gruß Rainer


----------



## karsten. (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! Jo jetzt mitGlied !!*



			
				rainthanner schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jo,
> 
> 
> prima Vorstellung.
> ....




.............und mutig !     :


----------



## Dodi (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! Jo jetzt mitGlied !!*

Hallo Jo,
hallo zusammen!

Ich distanziere mich hiermit ausdrücklich von diesem respektlosen Thread...

Wenn *der* nachher nach Hause kommt, dann : : :


----------



## Mühle (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! Jo jetzt mitGlied !!*

Hi Jo,

herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum  .

Super Vorstellung, endlich mal wieder etwas zum Lachen  

Ich freue mich schon auf das Bild mit Zenzi auf der Autobahn  .

viele liebe Grüße 

Britta


----------



## jochen (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! Jo jetzt mitGlied !!*

Hallo,


wenn es dann doch die Alpen anstatt der Nordsee werden sollten, läßt du den Lieblingskoi daheim im Teich,
hängst den Bottich hinten an,
machst auf halber Station Rast in Franken,
füllst den Bottich mit richtig lecker Frankenpils,
dann schaffst du die restlichen 350km bis zum Alpenrand locker...

Willkommen im Club.


----------



## Olli.P (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! Jo jetzt mitGlied !!*

Hi Jo,


das ist ja eine gelungene Vorstellung............ 

Und????????

Haste schon ordentlich  bekommen????????

Also, wenn du den Bottich mal wirklich mit dem Gerstensaft voll machen darfst, dann würd ich die 265 Km zu euch sicherlich auch noch schaffen, wenn ich darf.........


----------



## Roland (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! Jo jetzt mitGlied !!*

Hallo Jo,

Willkommen im Forum auch von mir!
Mir ist nur aufgefallen, dass sich alle(männlichen) so auf dein selbstgebrautes Bier angesprochen gefühlt haben, aber niemand war im Stande Dir auf die einzige Frage die Du gestellt hast, zu antworten:


> Weiterhin habe ich überlegt, dass so ein mobiler Teich ja auch ganz praktisch ist, wenn Zenzi mal rollig wird (oder wie heißt dies menschlich/natürliche Bedürfnis bei Fischen ??).


Ich versuch's mal "laichig", bin mir aber auch nicht sicher 
und dann.....


> Kann dann mit Zenzi zum decken  (??) zum Teichspezie fahren und sie vielleicht (nur so ne Idee) von einem schönem Asagi bespringen lassen.


um bespringen zu können muss man Beine haben, haben Fische aber nicht, können folglich auch nicht "decken"  
Aber sicher haben unsere Experten hierauf eine Antwort


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! Jo jetzt mitGlied !!*

Hi Leute,

danke für die nette Beachtung und Aufnahme. Werde mich bemühen mich als "nützliches" Mitglied zu erweisen. 
Was mich jedoch etwas verwundert hat, ist, daß sich ja wohl alle mehr für mein Bier und nicht für meine "Leiden" interessiert haben. 
Einzig Roland ist auf die die sexuellen Wünsche meiner Kois eingegangen... danke ! 


@ Olli P, Digicat, jochen:
Selbstverständlich habe ich für Euch jederzeit ein "lecker Bierchen" griffbereit, allerdings wohl eher hier in Hamburg. Ob ich Bier mit meinem Kübel quer durch die Republik transportiere... ich weiß nicht! :beeten: 
Nächste Woche braue ich erstmal wieder ein schönes bayerisches Schwarzbier mit etwas erhöhtem Gehalt an Stammwürze. Nicht so ein norddeutsches Dünnbier. Schließlich heißt es nicht umsonst:
"Bier in Maßen genossen, schadet selbst in größten Mengen nicht!" 
In diesem Sinne


----------



## bodenseebille (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Achtung! Jo jetzt mitGlied !!*

Hallo Jo,
ja, echt klasse Vorstellung- hab laut gelacht, auch über den Titel! 
Aber mit Deinem Avatar hast Du Dich doch vertan: ist das nicht ein Hai? Mit einigen wenigen Fischen kenn ich mich ja aus- siehe meinen Avatar.
Na was soll´s; Dodi`s "anzüglicher Kommentar" passt auch darauf- und zusätzlich noch scharfe Zähne! 
Viel Spaß hier im Forum,
liebe Grüsse an alle vom verregneten Bodensee


----------

